# Lee's Ferry prescribed burn



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

FYI....https://www.nps.gov/grca/learn/news/prescribed-fire-lees-ferry-march-2022.htm


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> FYI....https://www.nps.gov/grca/learn/news/prescribed-fire-lees-ferry-march-2022.htm


Nice, that'll go a long way toward controlling the invasive vegetation at Paria Beach. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Your link in post 1 is dead








Prescribed fire planned along Colorado River near Lees Ferry next week - Grand Canyon National Park (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Wallrat said:


> Your link is dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked for me.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> Your link in post 1 is dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for me as well


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

this is awesome, would love to see them go down and burn out huge sections of the river corridor, plant native trees at some of the camps and use the blue barrels like they do in other canyons. if you are camping at that camp fill up the water barrel.... 

the work they did in Glen canyon above 4 mile camp was looking great last year, hopefully we get something like that in a few years


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

If you can’t be there to see it in person, I do know of a couple very large patches of dead tamarisk if you wanted to see for yourself…


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I think there's a law against that, something about arson? Besides, with the much anticipated climate change on the horizon, it might just burn itself..


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

MNichols said:


> I think there's a law against that, something about arson? Besides, with the much anticipated climate change on the horizon, it might just burn itself..


I’m just saying that if it happened to be on fire and you happened to be close, it would spectacular.


----------

